# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Have Fun

## amyb

By now, the Magras family should be united in France. The other France. The France that is in Europe. Wishing you all cherished family time on your family vacation. May you all enjoy your vacation, as much as all of us enjoy our vacations when on St Barths.

Bisous, Rosita and Jean Paul and fils

----------


## rivertrash

Rosita and JP -- Let me add our best wishes for great time in France.  Cecie and I can hardly wait to see you when you and we both return "home".

----------

